# double D black angelfish pair!



## fester (May 3, 2005)

check it out!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Beautiful angels!

Moved to non-P pics and vids.


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

if there is anybody interested in angelfish feel free to pm..................


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

pretty cool,n tight avatar


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That is great that they have paired and have youngs. A long time a go I had 6 angels as well, but they haven't paired up unfortunately. So my compliments


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

mr.bearhasyourlady said:


> pretty cool,n tight avatar
> [snapback]1193547[/snapback]​


thanks man!


----------

